

Introducing Yeti: The YUI Easy Testing Interface - reid
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/08/25/introducing-yeti-the-yui-easy-testing-interface/

======
rgrove
Yeti is awesome. I've been using it internally since Reid first started
working on it, and it's made running cross-browser unit tests a breeze
(especially on mobile devices).

I plan to set up a dedicated test machine soon running a bunch of browsers in
different VMs, then use Yeti to push tests to them all as I make code changes.

------
barrkel
I wonder how much the negative cloud around Yahoo affects the popularity /
uptake of things like this.

